# pigeon traps



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

hui any ideas how to make homemade pigeon traps because i need to catch one of the feral flock thats got something on its foot


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

great way to make a trap is to ither make a frame?box with wire cloth and have a bob trap on 1 end then put down some feed
i am curently working on a trap that has a drop trap on top insted of the bob cos i found my birds like to drop more than bob


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

the old fashioned method is a cardboard box,held with stick n string,put grain under box,pull string when he goes to eat grain,


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a box trap can be tried.


----------



## mian (Jan 15, 2009)

Depends if he's on ground then the old fashioned method is worth trying..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mian said:


> Depends if he's on ground then the old fashioned method is worth trying..


the ground is where you put the feed. and then under the box.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

James check your PM...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here is a link that should help you out
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks every one and thanks ston3d thats a good idea on the web site cheers mate


----------



## Bear Foot Farm (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's one I made in a couple of hours. It's 3 ft long and about 16 inches square. It serves double duty as a transport cage:


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Bear Foot Farm,

That one is neat. It can serve as a trap, a transport cage and to me a settling cage as well. I built one like that although smaller. I even put an entrance door at the top so my birds can trap themselves when I butt the whole thing on my entrance door.

Here is somebody else's video of trapping:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oloAgfzhsmM


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I miss the country side with its open space. At my place all you see is somebody else's house wall.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You can sometimes successfully catch them using a long-handled fishing net, if they're somewhat trusting and hungry enough.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice Trap! As a Kid growing up on a Dairy Farm in Athens, WI. during the winters I had fun with the old string & stick method.......lol. Used an old cage, made into A Box, (open Bottom). a stick to prop it up.....a 100ft of Bail twine tied to the stick....... a bunch of ground Corn/Barley/Soybean Cow feed under the Proped up cage....most of it just inder the cage with a few grains spread around it. As a Kid you have alot of time waiting for the hungary Feral Barn pigeons to come in, I would lay low waiting for the right colored ones to get under the trap, I always traped the cool colored Barn Pigeon, & sometimes I'd even trap a few Banded Homers that went Feral with the Barn Pigeon pack..... This was alot of fun.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow! nice trap and strong enough to park a tractor on!
Jim



Bear Foot Farm said:


> Here's one I made in a couple of hours. It's 3 ft long and about 16 inches square. It serves double duty as a transport cage:


----------



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

Mader631 said:


> Nice Trap! As a Kid growing up on a Dairy Farm in Athens, WI. during the winters I had fun with the old string & stick method.......lol. Used an old cage, made into A Box, (open Bottom). a stick to prop it up.....a 100ft of Bail twine tied to the stick....... a bunch of ground Corn/Barley/Soybean Cow feed under the Proped up cage....most of it just inder the cage with a few grains spread around it. As a Kid you have alot of time waiting for the hungary Feral Barn pigeons to come in, I would lay low waiting for the right colored ones to get under the trap, I always traped the cool colored Barn Pigeon, & sometimes I'd even trap a few Banded Homers that went Feral with the Barn Pigeon pack..... This was alot of fun.


That makes the two of us. I remember catching one over the roof actually. When I'm sure he was eating and I can hear the pecking from above, I made a calculated risk to release the string, go up the roof and I was nervous if I catch it or not.

Hahaha the adrenaline.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

*cheap bird trap*

Wow! that trap looks awsome! i can figure out how u got that wire but where can i find that door? what r they called? can i make one myself? u made me think of making a medium bird cage with that door for my pigeons cuz sometimes im n a hurry 2 put them back in the cage n cant do it so gota wait till night time 2 grab em n put them all back inside....
I tried using a regular bird cage, use fish wire, tie door make it work as a never open door so u pull string. thats how i traped one that was semi damaged from its wing n flew with dificulty till i caught it n waited 2 release it once wing healed.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I stay really still, crouched, and get them at leas arms length away, then I trickle seeds down their back, and slowly lower my hand, the seeds on their backs will distract them. When my hand gets really close, I just swoop down on them and pin them to the ground. Only thing that has ever, EVER worked for me.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Noverber. x change....u dont get cramps from waitin? i can lay on my stomach all day n night. I dont really do it cuz i wana keep my waist n stomach small though. but keeping my hands on my elbows or hands up n the air hurt 2 snach pigeons is hard. 
OMG got another idea....try wearing military clothes since they look like hunting clothes


----------

